# 14th Anniversary Mug Number Reservations



## jeff (Dec 26, 2017)

*2018 MUG RESERVATIONS ARE CLOSED*

*Mug ordering will commence around Jan 25. 
If you make a reservation in this thread, you'll receive that mug when you order.*

The 14th Anniversary mugs are numbered on the bottom as they were last year. If you have a desire for a particular number, you may attempt to reserve it by posting in this thread when it opens. (Sorry, no photo yet because mugs have not been delivered. If you reserve, then change your mind once I post a photo, you can withdraw your reservation.

Reservations are in a list at the bottom of this post. If you don't see a member name or "Reserved", or "Unavailable" next to the number you want, and it has not been claimed in a post made since the list was updated, you can reserve it. 

*To reserve a number, simply be the first to post the number you want.* 


Post one choice only. Don't edit your post
Only one reservation per person
Ordering links will be posted on mid-Jan
The list below will be updated once a day. Check the posts made since the table was updated to see if someone else has claimed the number you want. This thread will be locked during updates.

If you post a choice, then realize it's taken, post again. I'll always take the last choice prior to updating the chart.

*Chart updated with requests through Jan 20 - Reservations are closed*


----------



## bmac (Dec 26, 2017)

*mug*

#3 please


----------



## Oldfolks (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like number 74

Jerry George AKA oldfolks


----------



## asyler (Dec 26, 2017)

number 52, please


----------



## Scott (Dec 26, 2017)

#63


----------



## Imaginethat (Dec 26, 2017)

#120 please

Thank you


----------



## LouCee (Dec 26, 2017)

114 please. Thank you.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 26, 2017)

Number 85 please.

Thank you


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 26, 2017)

17, please.


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll take 76
Mike


----------



## renichols (Dec 26, 2017)

#21 please


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 26, 2017)

#83 please


----------



## mredburn (Dec 26, 2017)

# 11  for me.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 26, 2017)

#57 Please


----------



## hcpens (Dec 26, 2017)

#67 Please


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 26, 2017)

Jeff, I would like mug #14 for the 14th Anniversary.

Thanks


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 26, 2017)

13 unless dalecamino wants it then I will take 113.

Thanks Jeff 

Jason


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 26, 2017)

#60 please


----------



## TLTHW (Dec 26, 2017)

number 77 please


----------



## Gregf (Dec 26, 2017)

# 55 please.

Greg


----------



## jennera (Dec 26, 2017)

We will take #64 please!


----------



## KenV (Dec 26, 2017)

73 please pretty please


----------



## StumpyThumb (Dec 26, 2017)

111 for me, please.

Thanks!

Eric

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## campzeke (Dec 26, 2017)

#98 Please .... Thank you!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2017)

Jeff, I would like #18 please. Thank you!


----------



## log2lumber (Dec 26, 2017)

*feathers*

I am interested in #1.

What else is left.


----------



## Ambidex (Dec 26, 2017)

61 please Jeff


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like #99, please


----------



## Brian G (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll claim #22 please.


----------



## Monty (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd like #65


----------



## gimpy (Dec 26, 2017)

Son-of-gun, my number is already taken.......How about #56


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 26, 2017)

Could I get #9 please.
Thanks,
earl


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 26, 2017)

Number 4 since 14 is already gone.


----------



## mark james (Dec 26, 2017)

# 81 Please.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 26, 2017)

29 please


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 26, 2017)

*2018 Mug*

I would like #122 please.
Thank you
  Gordie


----------



## jeff (Dec 26, 2017)

log2lumber said:


> I am interested in #1.
> 
> What else is left.



We will be auctioning off #1 or #150, winners choice.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Dec 26, 2017)

My choice is 100.

Bill Sampson


----------



## wizard (Dec 26, 2017)

May I have # 7 please. Doc


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd like 69!!  (My present age, of course)


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 26, 2017)

88 please!


----------



## Darley (Dec 26, 2017)

# 56 please Jeff , miss to many


----------



## Edgar (Dec 26, 2017)

45 for me - thanks


----------



## tb54 (Dec 26, 2017)

#54 please


----------



## elance (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll take #5.  Thanks!


----------



## CREID (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll take number 58


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like number 15 please.


----------



## eharri446 (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like number 149 please.


----------



## blade.white (Dec 26, 2017)

I will take #72 if it is still available.


----------



## jeff (Dec 26, 2017)

Darley said:


> # 56 please Jeff , miss to many



Sorry, Serge, that was taken a few posts above yours.  Any other number interest you?


----------



## jeff (Dec 26, 2017)

Requests to here have been added to the spreadsheet except if I've posted that a chosen number was taken.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 26, 2017)

10 if it's still up for grabs. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 26, 2017)

I’ll lay claim to 92 if available.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Dec 26, 2017)

118 please


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like 24 please

  Thank You


----------



## eldee (Dec 26, 2017)

Jeff, sign me up for #59 please.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 26, 2017)

Number 46, please


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 26, 2017)

Number 53 please for me?


----------



## TonyL (Dec 26, 2017)

125 or any number will do for me. Thank you.


----------



## bedangerous (Dec 26, 2017)

36 Please if available.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 26, 2017)

I  would like #28 please.


----------



## Gofer (Dec 26, 2017)

71 please


----------



## danrs (Dec 26, 2017)

*2018 Mug 14 th anniversary*

I would like #70.

Thanks Dan Hines


----------



## cwkreimer (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi,  Can you please reserve #33 for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pjkoths (Dec 27, 2017)

#8 please.

Pete


----------



## Herb G (Dec 27, 2017)

Same as last year. 137 for me, please?


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 27, 2017)

I would like #93 please.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 27, 2017)

#6.  If it has already been spoken for just stick my name on the next available line.  Thanks.


----------



## allunn (Dec 27, 2017)

I'd like 28 please. 

Tony


----------



## allunn (Dec 27, 2017)

I'll  take  128 Jeff if available . 
Tony


----------



## scotirish (Dec 27, 2017)

I WOULD LIKE #75, PLEASE.


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's the list as of 10:30am ET 12/27


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2017)

#101 for me please Jeff


----------



## socdad (Dec 27, 2017)

#134 if still available


----------



## HeartofaPen (Dec 27, 2017)

# 51 Please

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 27, 2017)

I would be happy with number 78.
Gordon


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 27, 2017)

Put me down for #66. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's the list as of 10:30pm ET Dec 27


----------



## Pete275 (Dec 27, 2017)

I would like #27 please.


----------



## bmcclellan (Dec 28, 2017)

42 please


----------



## JDennis (Dec 28, 2017)

#50 if still available for me please.  Thanks


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dang it. I missed this post until now. I guess I'll take #12


----------



## Penman1947 (Dec 28, 2017)

Number 20 please for me.

Phil


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 28, 2017)

I would like #44 please.   Darrell Eisner   Scotian12


----------



## William Boehm (Dec 28, 2017)

79 Please.  William Boehm


----------



## jdmacdo (Dec 28, 2017)

*I'm in...*

#27, please


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Dec 28, 2017)

Could I have no. 20 if it is still available?  Also how much is the mug?  Thanks Tony


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Dec 28, 2017)

*Mug reservation*

#68 please


----------



## jeff (Dec 28, 2017)

jdmacdo said:


> #27, please



Claimed in a post above. How about another choice?


----------



## jeff (Dec 28, 2017)

tonys said:


> Could I have no. 20 if it is still available?  Also how much is the mug?  Thanks Tony
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Sorry Tony. That was claimed above. Try again?


----------



## jeff (Dec 28, 2017)

Here's the list as of 11pm ET Dec 28.
Next update will be the afternoon of Jan 1.


----------



## towerswoodcrafts (Dec 28, 2017)

What’s the price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Dec 29, 2017)

towerswoodcrafts said:


> What’s the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



$35 plus shipping


----------



## towerswoodcrafts (Dec 29, 2017)

jeff said:


> towerswoodcrafts said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the price?
> ...





Thanks, may I get #16 ?



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Dec 29, 2017)

jeff said:


> tonys said:
> 
> 
> > Could I have no. 20 if it is still available?  Also how much is the mug?  Thanks Tony
> ...





Jeff thanks,  can I get no. 30 and I saw the price of 35 + shipping. Thanks Tony


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 29, 2017)

May I have #108, please?

Thank you!


----------



## Missyg15 (Dec 29, 2017)

I’ll take #62. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bipolar Pens (Dec 29, 2017)

I'll take 39, please.


----------



## jasonlmartin (Dec 29, 2017)

I would like number 84


----------



## Darley (Dec 29, 2017)

jeff said:


> Darley said:
> 
> 
> > # 56 please Jeff , miss to many
> ...



HO! Bother  about # 34 if it's available


----------



## markgum (Dec 29, 2017)

I would like #117.
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Marmotjr (Dec 29, 2017)

#102 if it's still free, if not, don't care, just would like a mug.


----------



## geffre (Dec 29, 2017)

#127 please.


----------



## LMCunningham (Dec 30, 2017)

I’ll take #48 please. 

Thanks, Lance 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dantanatx (Dec 30, 2017)

#148 please


----------



## MDWine (Dec 30, 2017)

140 is as good as any, if available !!


----------



## jasonbowman (Dec 30, 2017)

89 please


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 30, 2017)

123


----------



## TimS124 (Dec 30, 2017)

Number 19 please.


----------



## greggas (Dec 31, 2017)

#23 please


----------



## dtswebb (Dec 31, 2017)

Jeff,

I'm not worried about a number.  All I care about is being able to obtain a mug.

Thank you,

Matthew

I put you in for #26


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jan 1, 2018)

*Mug*

Number 39 
Please
Charlie


----------



## odexyn (Jan 1, 2018)

I would like #30


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 1, 2018)

*Mug*

I would like number 16 please.
Craig Chatterton 
Puyallup, WA


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 1, 2018)

*Correction*

I see 16 is taken. Change mine to 32 please.
Craig Chatterton 
Puyallup, WA


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 2, 2018)

#141 please


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

odexyn said:


> I would like #30
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Taken. Please try again!


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> Number 39
> Please
> Charlie



Taken. Another choice?


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Here's the list as of 11:40pm Jan 2


----------



## tbroye (Jan 3, 2018)

#90 please   Almost missed this.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 3, 2018)

I'll take #130. Thanks.


----------



## g8trbone (Jan 3, 2018)

I would like #12 if still available please. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Janet1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Can I have #91 please


----------



## jsolie (Jan 4, 2018)

#31 if still available


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 4, 2018)

#200 please.

Thanks!

Happy and Creative New Year to All - Bob


----------



## jeff (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob in SF said:


> #200 please.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Happy and Creative New Year to All - Bob



I love your sense of humor, Bob. :biggrin:


----------



## Parrain (Jan 4, 2018)

Since 23 is gone, how about #43 for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 4, 2018)

#47 please..      John


----------



## odexyn (Jan 4, 2018)

How about #130


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jamesar1 (Jan 4, 2018)

115 please


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 5, 2018)

OK - request revised:

Any number in the 142-147 range or any number not already taken is fine - thanks! - Bob

EDIT: Bob gets #142


----------



## jdmacdo (Jan 5, 2018)

*Second Attempt*

I'll take #49 since my beloved #27 was taken from me


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2018)

g8trbone said:


> I would like #12 if still available please. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



That's taken. Try again?


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's the list as of 10:30am ET on Jan 5


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2018)

Just 40 mugs left, so if you want one, let's hear from you.

Remember, there are no other mugs, cups, or glassware this year. Once these are gone, that's it. We will have t-shirts (without pocket).


----------



## g8trbone (Jan 6, 2018)

jeff said:


> g8trbone said:
> 
> 
> > I would like #12 if still available please. Thanks!
> ...





Thanks Jeff, I’ll take #112




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Timber Ripper (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Jeff,

#35 please

Thanks


----------



## rwfish (Jan 7, 2018)

Jeff, 95 please, thanks


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 8, 2018)

I will take #96


----------



## Katya (Jan 8, 2018)

#35 please!
Many thanks.


----------



## Bocere1 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll take #86


----------



## wellswoodworking (Jan 10, 2018)

*112 Please*

Please 112 for me!


----------



## jaybreda (Jan 10, 2018)

35 please - JayBreda


----------



## jeff (Jan 10, 2018)

jaybreda said:


> 35 please - JayBreda



Taken by TimberRipper a few posts above yours.


----------



## thepenfriend (Jan 10, 2018)

40 or whatever works best...not particular!  Thanks!


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 10, 2018)

*Mug*

I'll take 136 or one of the numbers available if not


----------



## rlangston_1960 (Jan 11, 2018)

Can I reserve # 40 please. Thank you.


----------



## jaybreda (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeff,
I will take any number that is available..
thank you


----------



## parawood (Jan 11, 2018)

Number 35 please


----------



## David M (Jan 11, 2018)

I'll do 37 if not taken , if taken any random. 
David


----------



## vanngo5d (Jan 11, 2018)

I will take 104 .

Thank You,
Don


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 11, 2018)

#35 if available. If not any not taken. 

Thank you


----------



## Katya (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, second try.
Jeff, I'd like any number that's available, please. Doesn't matter which one.
Thanks,
Katya


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's the latest. 

If you reserved a number and don't see your name on the list, it's because someone else got it first. Please try again!


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2018)

The mugs have arrived. I'm pleased with how they came out, with one small issue. The numbering scheme we have always gotten, and which I ordered this year as well is: 1/150, 2/150, etc. That's pretty common with a series of art objects, i.e. showing the number in the series. Due to several factors, namely new people in ordering and production, the mug company numbered them without the total in the series; 1, 2, 3, etc.

After going through every possible solution, up to and including having them remade at their expense, I settled on individual certificates of authenticity. Each mug will be accompanied by a hand-signed (by the owner) certificate indicating that it is part of a limited series of 150. All factors considered, I felt that this was the best solution. They will also provide us with a nice discount on our next order. 

If this situation causes anyone to want to withdraw their reservation, I completely understand. Simply send me a PM and I'll remove your reservation. 

Here are the mugs!


----------



## CREID (Jan 12, 2018)

Not an issue with me. Love the color.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 12, 2018)

That color is great!


----------



## LouCee (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks great! I don't have a problem with the numbering.


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks great can’t wait to try coffee in it.  No an issue with the number with me.  You know we only ordered 150 right 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 13, 2018)

Great color!  Clever solution for the numbering issue. Looking forward to parking mine alongside its predecessors.


----------



## Darren E (Jan 13, 2018)

41 please


----------



## hcpens (Jan 13, 2018)

Not an issue with the certificate, glad you think of issues like that. Thanks for your due diligence.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 13, 2018)

"Each mug will be accompanied by a hand-signed (by the owner) certificate indicating that it is part of a limited series of 150"

Great mug, fine certificate idea - sincere thanks, Jeff!

Gratefully, Bob (I am 3/4 siblings, 14/23 first cousins, ?#/40 million bald men in USA per 2104 demographic data; but this info won't hold coffee, and I have no certificates to verify the data)


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 13, 2018)

Thought I had already ordered but I guess not. I will purchase #38. Keeping my string going.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rudya7 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll take #80 please. 
Thanks, Rudy


----------



## WriteON (Jan 14, 2018)

#145  Thanks, Frank


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 14, 2018)

#38 please. If it is taken, Jeff put me in an open slot. Thank you.

The issue with the numbering is minor and the solution is great. You have a discount for next years mugs and that is brilliant! You are giving a numbered certificate for those who want it, a discount on your order for next year, but most importantly a mug of the quality you want for IAP. 

I love pottery and we use our IAP pottery mugs every day. Thank you for your dedication to IAP.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 14, 2018)

The numbering solution is fine with me.  My Diecast Indy car collection models are numbered with how models were made.  Love the color and shape of the mug will look great in my display case..


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 14, 2018)

38 please


----------



## Bob Kardell (Jan 14, 2018)

Is 147 left?  If so I’ll take it.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 15, 2018)

107

Thanks


----------



## mjsix1 (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll take # 80


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 16, 2018)

Good looking mug. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 16, 2018)

I'll take #82.  If anybody wants 82 let me know.  I don't care what number I get, so as long as there's still another number available I would be willing to switch.


----------



## Gwatson50 (Jan 16, 2018)

How about number 147? 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jaybreda (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Jeff,  great looking mugs

if 143 is available, ill take it... if not, ANY number will actually work for me.


----------



## sgtdinger1974 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Mug*



jeff said:


> *2018 MUG RESERVATIONS ARE OPEN*
> 
> *Mug ordering will commence mid-Jan 2018.
> If you make a reservation in this thread, you'll receive that mug when you order.*
> ...


Any #


----------



## Missyg15 (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW...Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## sgtdinger1974 (Jan 16, 2018)

Any # please

*#94*


----------



## Katya (Jan 16, 2018)

Okay.. still don't see my name.
Any # is fine, but number 103 would be great.
Many thanks,
Katya


----------



## jaybreda (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Jeff

Still don't see my #

If 143 is still available..  thanks!


----------



## Burb (Jan 16, 2018)

I’m interested in getting mug; however, I can’t find how many ounces they are. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rachgard (Jan 16, 2018)

Could I get 41, please?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## towerswoodcrafts (Jan 16, 2018)

jeff said:


> The mugs have arrived. I'm pleased with how they came out, with one small issue. The numbering scheme we have always gotten, and which I ordered this year as well is: 1/150, 2/150, etc. That's pretty common with a series of art objects, i.e. showing the number in the series. Due to several factors, namely new people in ordering and production, the mug company numbered them without the total in the series; 1, 2, 3, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Came out Great!  How do I pay? 
Thanks for everything you have done to accomplish this!  
Luis 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey Jeff still don’t see my name. I did see where someone else asked for 38.please put me in the next available slot. Many thanks,

Robin

*#87*


----------



## rlangston_1960 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Mug order*

If I could get on the list at any available number. Thank you.......RAL

*#97*


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2018)

Burb said:


> I’m interested in getting mug; however, I can’t find how many ounces they are. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



14 ounces to the brim.


----------



## Burb (Jan 18, 2018)

jeff said:


> 14 ounces to the brim.




Thank you. In that case, I’d like a mug. Any # is fine for me.

*EDIT: #105*



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2018)

Here is the reservation list as of 1/18/2017 11:40pm

If you don't see your name on the list, it's probably because you asked for a number that was already taken. If you are still interested, please post your choice. Reservations close TOMORROW 1/19/2017


----------



## D-Pens (Jan 19, 2018)

I would like #133, please


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 19, 2018)

Mrs. Charlie_W said:


> Hey Jeff still don’t see my name. I did see where someone else asked for 38.please put me in the next available slot. Many thanks,
> 
> Robin
> 
> *#87*



Thank you Jeff. Have a lovely day and stay warm. 

Robin


----------



## Gwatson50 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi: I guess I selected a reserved number. Any number will do. 146? 144? Anything? Thanks, 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rachgard (Jan 19, 2018)

I will take any number please. Just want a mug!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app

*#106*


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 19, 2018)

Jeff,

I would like a second mug. Any number will be fine.

Thank you.


----------



## odexyn (Jan 19, 2018)

135 please


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BobGast (Jan 19, 2018)

144 please....Thanks Bob


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Jeff, I'll take 133 if its still available.

Edit: Ok, missed that it was claimed a few posts up.  Maybe 110 if its still available.


----------



## Cole Roberts (Jan 19, 2018)

Number 121 if you don't mind, thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2018)

Here is the final reservation list:


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2018)

I expect to open the sale sometime next week.


----------

